# Best rubber to use?



## mlu359

First post. Looking to get some rubber bands or surgical tubing or whatever the best stuff to use is. Over 15 years ago I used to use the rubber inside of car tires with frames I would cut down myself.

So I would like a nice high quality slingshot. I'd like to buy the frame and rubber separate and attach it myself or if there is a prebuilt one I might consider it.

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## JediMike

You're asking "are there any good slingshots?" and "are there any good slingshot bands?".

Bit of a DAFS question but also depends on how you shoot. Wether you;re shooting targets or bison (like some of the hunting bro's).

I shoot targets, and light, and I know heaps of guys will disagree with me but for my money I'd just get bands from whoever you buy your SS from. Leave fiddly jobs like cutting bands to the pros.

F'rinstance if you look at the vendors area, Pocket Predator sells nice, crisp fully made up bands using theraband rubber, that don;t require you to be a mmmmonster to draw them.

Whereas Perry's SS at A+ are awesome and can be set up for bands, but if you order them with tubes he'll send you a tube set that will put a marble through a car door (I lift three days a week , I can bench 220 and I can *just about* use the band sets Perry supplies - dude must have pecs like Arnold).


----------



## mlu359

Upon further reading I would like to get a set of flat surgical bands as well as surgical tubing. Frames I will make on my own. Just lookijg for rubber info really.

Top brands to get surgical flat bands and tubing?


----------



## honorary pie

Check out simple shot and snatch up some natural latex, great site and has free shipping in the US. I use theraband gold mostly, and sometimes grab from eBay. Making your own bandsets is great, as you get to play around and customize your setup to your liking. And if you learn to cut flats properly it can be pretty easy.. Tape the sheet down with masking tape and use a ruler and utility knife to make your cuts.. if you're gonna make your own rig (which is awesome) you'll want to know how to make bandsets, try a few feet of tubes too, get to know what ya like in the beginning phases. I'd suggest small tubes cause big ones can put you off tubes altogether if you aren't completely successful right away... probably the reason slingshots aren't more popular.

Good luck.


----------



## mlu359

Thanks. I'm looking at the A + PS2. Don't know what bands he uses but I'm trying to get some Hygenic latex from another seller to make the slingshot I want.

Lots of info on this site


----------



## Henry the Hermit

mlu359 said:


> Upon further reading I would like to get a set of flat surgical bands as well as surgical tubing. Frames I will make on my own. Just lookijg for rubber info really.
> 
> Top brands to get surgical flat bands and tubing?


TheraBand Yellow or Red from Amazon for tubes if you tie your own. Pick up a pound of Alliance Sterling #107 rubber bands (many office supply stores) to tie your own. Several vendors sell ready made pouches for a good price.


----------



## mlu359

Thanks for the replies. I ended up buying Hygenic Latex from Mr. Bill Herriman here on these forums and buying an A+ Ps2 frame


----------



## Nicholson

Simple shot is where I order from if I want to make my own from different types of rubber. If I don't have time to make my own I order bands from A+ Because he has a lot of options from plinking to very heavy hunting bands. When I first ordered I found 150 feet of tbg from a place that said you "have" to be a business to order but they let me order. needles to say I have Alot of rubber wrapped up in plastic bags stored in a cool dry place. I guess what i'm saying is, if you want to make your own and dont want to have too much at once simple shot is the way to go.


----------



## thebottombasics

Bicycle tubes are possibly the worst material you can get for a slingshot. They have a very slow blowback, almost like mollasses. I would assume car tires are a similar material and thus the worst.


----------



## NaturalFork

Theraband Gold is pretty widely used


----------



## JPD-Madrid

In the past 15 years, there is lots of innovation for slingshot. What you need is not a slingshot, but also lots of accessories.


----------



## ForkLess

Start cutting your frame, use some thing strong for today's rubber. Like a old cutting board, then get some exercise bands, they sell it everywhere. You dont spot it until your looking for it. A sharp box cutter, flat clean wood or some other soft cutting surface like a cutting board or mat. Using painters tape, tape rubber to board. Using a metal ruler or straight edge. Make your cuts. Try for straight bands 1st, gets you shooting. Using this method I have achieved better then roller cutter results. Using this method with a roller cutter is even better.


----------



## Pebble Shooter

Trusted flat band material is either Theraband (available at Amazon.com) or the genuine well rated Chinese "Precise" brand. Some relevant links:

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_3_14?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=theraband+gold+resistance+bands&sprefix=theraband+gold%2Caps%2C211&crid=350L6XCQBSJHG

and

https://trade.onloon.net/detail?itemId=46710b1dff8148a58d7488c854769a41

I have found that the easiest way to measure and cut flat bands is to cut the required length of rubber from a roll to make several band sets using a (finger safe!) metal ruler along which to use a rotary cutter, and subsequently measuring the respective fork and pouch widths (taper) of each individual band strip directly with an expandable folding ruler while holding down the cutting ruler on the rubber sheet, and then proceeding to cut each strip with the rotary cutter.

In my opinion there is no need to tape down, or to mark the rubber sheet in any way.

This rotary cutter is very good, if ever: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0006SJB24/ref=sspa_dk_detail_3?psc=1&pd_rd_i=B0006SJB24&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_p=f52e26da-1287-4616-824b-efc564ff75a4&pf_rd_r=Z0A0N1KF7YDXBMYG32E4&pd_rd_wg=kZ0dz&pf_rd_s=desktop-dp-sims&pf_rd_t=40701&pd_rd_w=TFyJZ&pf_rd_i=desktop-dp-sims&pd_rd_r=80020067-dd35-11e8-a091-172e7e58e9e3


----------

